# Cross sections of bullets, by Sabine Pearlman



## Veho (Jun 24, 2013)

> Sabine Pearlman's intriguing photo series "Ammo" features images of a variety of ammunitions that have been neatly cut in half to reveal the surprisingly varied and intricate contents inside. Pearlman shot a total of 900 cross-sections of ammo, in a World War II bunker in Switzerland last October, documenting the meticulous and dangerous beauty that lies beneath the bullets' casings.



Pearlman hasn't provided captions for the bullets, but a Redditor named DrakeGmbH was able to recognize some of them, providing a little explanation. 









> 1. Some flavor of 5.56x45 loaded with a steel projectile in a copper half-jacket to protect the bore
> 2. 5.56mm XM216 SPIW Flechette
> 3. 7.62/.220 Salvo Squeezebore










> 1. 7.62x51mm Plastic short-range training tracer
> 2. This one is curious - it looks like a 7.62x51mm but the interior looks like a 'sabotage' cartridge as it appears to be loaded with a blasting cap and a small amount of explosive. I believe it may be a 7.92mm Mauser rather than a 7.62mm NATO based on the case dimensions and bullet construction.
> 3. 6.5x55mm wood bullet blank (guessing at the cartridge on that one, it looks right!)










> 1. .450 Adams - the case appears too short and the bullet is too short, the cavity too shallow and it doesn't have enough grease grooves to be a .455 MkII.
> 2. .38 Speer Target










> 1. .38 Special Glaser Blue Safety Slug
> 2. .224 BOZ










> 1. 9x19mm Cobra "High Safety Ammunition" - steel darts inside a polymer sabot
> 2. 9x19mm Israeli riot control - steel balls embedded in amber resin










> 1. 9x19mm - looks much like a British 9mm MkIIz
> 2. 9x19mm - solid brass hollow point - unsure of maker
> 3. 9x19mm - either a tracer or possibly an explosive projectile. Not sure what that filler is




These are interesting from a mechanical standpoint, and they're also kind of pretty. 


Sabine Pearlman's gallery. 

Source. 

Also, slightly related: 
Long exposure photos of a night battle in Vietnam. It looks spectacular.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2013)

Should we ban guns because every time they are fired, they destroy the beautiful ammunition?


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Should we ban guns because every time they are fired, they destroy the beautiful ammunition?


Guns don't kill people, guns kill ammunition.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> Guns don't kill people, guns kill ammunition.



But slow motion bullet casings falling to the floor is a beautiful sound.

Anyway I am glad there are were more options for the misspent youth choice beyond riding a skateboard and playing computer games. That said I probably would trade in my memories of Mario and Zelda for being able to identify ammo.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 25, 2013)

Ive actually seen some of the the ingredients used to make certain types of shells. But only ones for hunting. 

I like the Riot control shell. sexy as hell.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 25, 2013)

I didn't know bullets were powered by coffee grounds. 
http://i.imgur.com/m9k4eZ3.jpg


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 25, 2013)

How do they cut these like that?


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2013)

Snailface said:


> I didn't know bullets were powered by coffee grounds.


You live and learn. 









ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> How do they cut these like that?


Very very carefully.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> Very very carefully.


Yeah I read that in the source but I wish they went into more detail.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> You live and learn.


_Armed_ with this new information, I expect to be able to drink a cup of coffee and shoot a burglar with a tooth if the need arises.


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 25, 2013)

Dang, nice.
I remember Mythbusters cut some bullets in half for some myth, but not that many. Also these pictures are much better looking than the ones they did.

Still, Mythbusters explained what every layer and thing inside the bullet was for, and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 25, 2013)

That looks.... pretty ;o


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 25, 2013)

Really cool, I like the 5.56mm XM216 SPIW Flechette a lot.


----------

